# adding captions to pictures?



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

probably a stupid question, and please be easy on me I am a computer idiot (or maybe just a regular idiot  )but how do you add a caption to each individual picture when creating a post, for the life of me i can't figure this out.  thanks in advance  Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2019)

Click at the bottom right corner of your picture then hit enter to advance the spacing between each picture and you should be able to type in words do this at the bottom right corner of each picture. Hope this helps

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2019)

Jim I will try to help u with this
Bellow this box is






after clicking Attach Files 
Another window opens select the file you want from what ever folder it is in
select that file thumbnail or full image will appear 





Here is were the caption appears every time u want 
a caption above the file you selected thumb or full u hit the enter key





Pic of this whole thing





Hope this helps
Richie


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm a computer idiot (and probably a regular idiot) as well and was wondering the same. Thanks!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm a computer idiot (and probably a regular idiot) as well and was wondering the same. Thanks!


thanks now I don't feel as bad.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Click at the bottom right corner of your picture then hit enter to advance the spacing between each picture and you should be able to type in words do this at the bottom right corner of each picture. Hope this helps
> 
> Warren





tropics said:


> Jim I will try to help u with this
> Bellow this box is
> View attachment 423606
> 
> ...


thanks guys, ya taught me something new today, pretty sure I got it figured out now! but we'll see I may be back!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2019)

Hope we helped come back and we will try to help you again if we can.

Warren


----------



## kit s (Dec 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> probably a stupid question, and please be easy on me I am a computer idiot (or maybe just a regular idiot  )but how do you add a caption to each individual picture when creating a post, for the life of me i can't figure this out.  thanks in advance  Jim
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Your not alone....me and the tec shiest get along like oil and water.


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2019)

Jim They have a TEST area so u can try it their 





						Test Area
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the likes smokerjim and kit s they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> Jim They have a TEST area so u can try it their
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok,  thanks for the help Richie


----------

